# A sorry tale.



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Last week when I was in Monforte del Cid campo I saw a nice wooden log cabin and as I have always fancied one of these I asked my daughter about it's history and if it was up for sale.

The house was given planning just weeks before the change of the land area law but the local ayuntamineto said it would still allow him to build and now after the build the ayuntamineto won't make it legal and so because it is not legal he cannot get water or electricity. The poor man now has to rent somewhere because he has no utilities and he is too near neighbours to run a generator for electricity.

The chap concerned is German so I would presume he was very exact etc in getting the relevant paperwork etc only to be caught up in this new law.


----------



## maxdog008 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi I am not sure where your friend's log cabin is but we are in a sorry state too with a house we have bought in the campo BUT we have now been told by our spanish solicitor in our area the law is about to change again ............the reform of our cortijo (which is 100 years old and has an escurtura) will be considered legal as we will have twice the amount of land we need! At the moment it is 10 square metres too big for the amount of land even though it has been there 100 years..we have been given a denuncia for reforming even though we had permissions!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are awaiting the outcome and to see what happens when the law changes ...............


----------



## valencia-hombre (Sep 10, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Last week when I was in Monforte del Cid campo I saw a nice wooden log cabin and as I have always fancied one of these I asked my daughter about it's history and if it was up for sale.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> thats exactly how it works in spain. there are cases of people getting planning permission, spending 100's x 1000s on a new home build and a new mayor comes along and he says the old mayor acted illegally and you have to demolish it.


----------

